# GWs Modular Gaming Board.



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

I talked to a friend of mine who is a GW Manager and just got back from one of their yearly meetings in Las Vegas. He said for Christmas they're releasing a modular gaming board its going to be priced at about $175. He didn't give me much more info but it sound pretty cool. 

He also said they are coming out with several "luggage type" carrying case, ie; Heavy Support Case which allows you to carry two large figure cases. Sounds cool has anyone heard about this stuff. The gaming board sounds cool although a little pricey.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

I think the board is a good idea. However, I always favour the 'make and do' attitude GW have always seem to have had, so selling a stocklist of cheap board and board making materials would be a better route, I feel.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I've heard of some new model transport cases but nothing specific apart from "they're for the big things and apocalypse".... sounds fun to me


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Heres the pic thats floating around.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Ohh. That doesn't look too bad at all. Aslong as it's not £40,000.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Doesnt look massively modular to me. The same bits are going to have to be in the middle every time. Would be better to not have the puzzley connecter bits at all, and go the old epic route.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

It's a bit hard to tell from the photo, but it looks as if the terrain, hills included, is not part of the boards since they seem to flat pack and the hill isn't in all the photos. So it wouldn't matter if they don't mix up much. Though it is a lot of money for the world's dullest jigsaw.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

The pic looks like someone forgot they released a battlemat a while ago. That thing is way cheaper and can be modified a lot easier than this....


----------



## warsmith-893 (Sep 7, 2008)

if thats £175 then gw put 'were ripping u off so badly if u buy this' instead of 'citadel modular gaming board'


----------



## Cinder (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree with Lord Reevan...didnt they make a mat that you could put over your kitchen table to make it in to a field?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

oh Snap that looks awesome $175 so about £80


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

I just have the battlemat. 6 by 4, 30 bucks. Why would I want this piece of shit?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

that's....a bit expensive. i'm thinking it took about 3 tubs of static grass to do that and if i'm correct, polystyrene isn't very expensive. of course, it'll take out all the trouble of making your own board, but anyone can buy the 30 dollar battle mat and slap it on a polystyrene board. by the way, anyone know how to get pink foam? i've been looking for two years in every home depot and lowe's i can find and all i get is the white crumbly foam. anyway, if you're planning to get the board, you should get it asap, cuz the manager told me that they're only making 2,000 in the world.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Not impressed. I've seen this thing up close and personal, and I had the same gripe as Panda. It's not modular at all... Modular would be 6 squares of all perfect squares, that can be rearranged however you choose.

This is a ripoff, sadly. It's about as modular as a car engine, and not far from the price..

To gwmaniac, I know Menards sells 1" and 2" pink foam in there outside warehouse area. I believe home depot and lowes have it as well, but it will probably also be located in the outsite yard warehouse.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

$175? What a load of bollocks. That is a piece of crap for the money.


----------



## Juno (May 3, 2008)

I made somthing similar using some thin polysterne mounted onto a thin sheet of ply.
Material cost was under £15 (including flock from local modle train shop) and the only extra tools I used were a jigsaw and hot wire.

This can be easily made and as stated above alot more 'modular'


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i bet that they will stop making the battle mats so that people will start buying these.

personally a board with a green cloth over it is in-expensive and the colour can be changed to suit desert etc.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems a bit expensive to me. Im panning a supper modular board made from pink foam, in 1' hexagonal pieces, and I dont reckon its going to cost this much, even using grass rolls.


----------



## Hailo-15 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm just about to start building my battle board after i got 4 meters of pink insulation very strong and flexible good enough to make a lava scene sorta like the setting for mordor for my CSM and Daemons 

why i said that is because this battle matt is a waist of money and with a bit of time and effort going around construction sites you can make a 10x better scenery


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Since this is so shit, i'll post a tut on the old modular epic boards in a minute when ive finished my lunch. Much better.

Edit: Here's the link:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=182922#post182922


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

That board is a piece of crap! Even _I_ could make better boards! And I've never even tried it before, but I can't say it would be too hard.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Would consider it but I would only pay in the region of about £30.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

To me, it seems as though GW doesn't mean 'modular' in the sense that you can rearrange the board into multiple configurations. Rather, it seems they mean 'modular' in the sense that the board can be broken down into several smaller pieces, then easily reassembled. 

In other words, I don't think it's meant to be modifiable terrain board, but rather a gaming board that can be packed away easily for travel and storage. Just my thoughts...personally, I wouldn't buy it; I find making terrain a much more rewarding experience than buying it.


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe what they mean by modular is that instead of rearranging the board layout, they just rearrange larger and larger amounts of money from your wallet into theirs.


----------



## Inquisitor Thrax (Sep 5, 2008)

I've been using blue insulation board available from Home Depot for $8 a 4x8 for a few years now. It allows for a fully modular playing surface with real trenches, shell holes, etc and nice hills, forests etc. It is cheap and easy to make so I will describe below. I think it is important to point out that boards should be modular otherwise battles get utterly boring and predictable. I see a lot of younger players do a great job at a board except they model things on it in a pretty permanent way. The great thing about this idea is that 2x2 feet is a pretty good size for modelling things very nicely but allowing for a lot of combinations in a modular sense. As it is so cheap and light weight its a good idea to make up about 20 pieces for a 4'x8' set up to leave a good variety of set ups. 

I cut the 4x8 into 2x2 squares, which requires first peeling away a layer of plastic which is only on one side of the insulation board but easily peels away. I then model trenches and hills into the squares differently. After it is modelled with a god forbid lighter ( outdoors of course) or modelling knives ( as far as inclines and depressions go) then I spray paint the surface medium brown/ ochre, lay down layers of watered down PVA and put ballast and then magnetic grass over it. For forests during games I just sink the tree trunks right into the foam surface which is easily repaired after a battle with a little elmers and a pinch of ballast. This keeps the trees standing, whereas ordinarily they all come down quick at the slightest bump of the table. This foam board solution is great as you can create serious ditches, trenches, shell holes, and other depressions up to 4 inches deep if you make each square of 3 layers of foam board. It is light weight, cheap, relilient, and quite awesome looking after ballast and magnetic grass is applied. You can model the roads and rivers right onto these boards too but plan them carefully that gets a little hairy when you want things modular. 

This modular board they have on offer seems to me less flexible, less realistic looking, and haha, do we even need to wonder which is going to be cheaper?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I think the only gamers this will appeal to are rich lazy kids who can't be arsed with making their own boards and are lucky enough to have mummy and daddy fork out a fortune for this heap of crap.
Not in the least impressed.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll say! Our WIP desert gaming board is better than that and it is plywood with sand on it! I will post piccys when finished (hopefully this weekend)


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

umm... where are these home depots you talk about? everyone i go to has those fluffy rolls of foam, not the pink or blue kind.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i fineshed sandin a 2x4 board for display. i have yet to paint it, im waiting to get a buit for an airbrush.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

They had the modular board at Games DayUK. Here are some pics.

The top is set up board and the second is painted/textured with flock. Even if yiou get this you will still need to do stuff to make it look nice. And yes the hills are part of the board.









Here is the underside to show how sturdy it is.









Would eb worth buying I think, although I still wont be.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I like this new plastic version, looks sturdy and easy to store. Alot of people dont really get into the games fully because they dont have access to a gaming board, so they get to play the odd game at a GW once in a blue moon.This solves that problem


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

costs an extra £25 for a kit containing enough glue flock and bits to make it all a 'grassland' effect board the chap on the 'dave's cave' stall at GD told me so £125 + there are package deals coming for xmas where u get scenery packs inc i.e. a full city one for 40k a manor house and watchtower/chapel for fantasy and then lesser priced kits for lotr, crater based 40k and watchtower fantasy - top kits about £260 middle £150 and lotr about £130 i think


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The base price for just the six boards is £100 and includes the carrybag for them.










They are doing various sets which include scenic parts from craters and hills up to buildings.
The most expensive being the set including 2 iperial sectors a moonscape set and2 sets of urban barricades, which rings in at £234.

They are pretty tough, I tried to break the example one a bit but it resisted my furtive efforts.
Not sure about the slopes for Fantasy players, I can see units in movement trays toboggoning down them pretty often.


----------



## Ilmarinen (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll probably get one of these and add scenery onto it. You could make an awesome cities of death board with this kit, given that you can glue stuff directly to it. Having mucked around with pink board and MDF and found them hard to work with (especially MDF) I'm quite pleased. I may have to get two sets to mix and match. I'll be even happier if they bring out new tiles in future, like rivers and shorelines and stuff.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

It looks like a decent board, but £100? Come on, seriously... I don't care how good it will be if it's THAT price.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

*New GW Modular Gameing Board (Nice)*

*Merged into existing thread.*

http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2008/09/news-modular-game-board.html

At $175 it's not a bad deal and a nice gameing board at that.:good:


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

That is quite nice actually. Good price as well.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bit boring really, hills in corners, or hills in middle, my my so much choice, not worth the money for something you can do yourself for £15


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

as Stella said, home maid boards are better, and you can personalise it.

although 2x2" boards are nice, and the fact they are all joinable is better.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't think $175 is outrageous. If you go and buy 3 bits of 2 x 4 foot chip, some 3" x 1" baton and some screws you're already up to twenty or thirty quid, plus you then have to make hills etc.

If you don't have the time/ patience/ talent to make a DIY board it looks ok.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Trigger said:


> I don't think $175 is outrageous


$175 (£80-85) is far more than $30 (£15) + another $30 (£15) for a swing table, so thats $60 (£30) grren paint + sand $10 (£5) so thats $70 (£35)........$175 *IS* outrageous


Trigger said:


> time


you mean 1 day?


Trigger said:


> patience


if your impatient for even 1 day, the same time it'll take to buy the board anyway, then theres something wrong with you


Trigger said:


> talent


talent?, you mean painting an MDF board textured green?



considering these Modular boards cost £100 I know where GW can shove them very deeply


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

If you want to do a sales price vs. cost of materials everything GW have and will ever produce is a rip off.

Some people haven't got the necessary skill/common sense to put together a gaming board. Others just can't be arsed. I'll keep making my own, but I reckon a lot of kids with mega rich parents will buy them so they have an 'official' board. Brilliant. GW make more money without hammering the veteran players.

All good as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

im actually starting to think about getting one, cuz i live in so. cal. and there's no polystyrene here for me to buy. the closest place to find foam is san jose for me and i'm not traveling all the way to san jose just for some polystyrene. just about every state except california has polystyrene, which is pretty frustrating for me


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Ye don't think I'd spend any large amount of money on this "modular" board. Seems a waste of cash if u ask me. I very rarely play at home though so that may just be my opinion.


----------

